# ME173X can't respond :'(



## Gore33 (May 1, 2014)

Hello y'all I have a really bad problem about what happened today.
I wanted to search something on my tablet, then suddenly it's started lagging then I restarted it and then when i'll start it, I need to enter my gesture that's normal, but it just lags so it's impossible to do so. I tryied plugging in the adapter (if i'm saying wrong it's that cabel to recharge battery) but it didn't work what i am supposed to do? :sad:

... Maybe because the tablet is cheap?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF did you try to reset the device [HOW TO] Perform a Factory Reset


----------



## Gore33 (May 1, 2014)

I can't get past that Lockscreen that's why i can't do it. 
:'C


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See the methods in the link I posted there is more than 1 way


----------

